# Easy to find Nyogel alternative?



## bimemrboy318 (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is an alternative to the Nyogel lube for O-rings and threads? I'd prefer to buy something at Home Depot, Radio Shack, somewhere like that.


----------



## 65535 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a hobby store nearby, they sell silicone lubricants for RC cars, the 10K differential lube works pretty well for me. Any clear silicone grease should work.


----------



## js (Jan 3, 2008)

For a long time I used 100 percent silicone lubricant that I got at an autoparts store. It was intended for use on spark plug wire terminals where they conect to the spark plug tip, but it worked fine for the o-rings and channels of my lights. Not as nice as nyogel, but easy to find and very inexpensive.


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Jan 4, 2008)

I e-mailed [email protected] and they recommend petroleum jelly. Wouldn't this eventually eat away at a rubber o-ring?


----------



## js (Jan 7, 2008)

Well, FWIW, all I can tell you is that, personally, I would never use petroleum jelly!


----------



## Carpenter (Jan 7, 2008)

bimemrboy318 said:


> I e-mailed [email protected] and they recommend petroleum jelly. Wouldn't this eventually eat away at a rubber o-ring?


 
There is a thread about it in here somewhere. Mag uses a different "component" (for lack of the right word) in their o-rings. Petroleum jelly doesn't affect them like it would other types of o-rings. 

Maybe Mag went this way just because of the problem you have, "everyone" has Vaseline in their house somewhere..


----------



## bimemrboy318 (Jan 14, 2008)

I ended up using Silicon spray on the threads and silicon grease on the o-rings. I wet a q-tip with silicon spray and squeeze the lube onto the threads. It effectively cleans them and then I take another q-tip to wipe the excess. This stuff seems to "dry" and I apply some silicon grease to the threads as well. 

Worked great on my 6P which was so hard to twist before doing the above. I can now easily twist the tailcap on and off with just one hand where before it was near impossible.


----------



## DM51 (Jan 14, 2008)

Carpenter said:


> There is a thread about it in here somewhere.


_ONE_ thread?? There are ~500. This one is closed.


----------

